# Lyft Streak Bonus



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Have you heard of this? It seems like they want to incentivize us to stay off of other platforms. If they get me requests in a decent amount of time I am all for it. However, I am not going to wait 10-20 minutes between rides nor drive 10+ minutes to pick up the next pax.

What do you all think?


----------



## Gerardoac1 (May 25, 2016)

Lately Lyft is a lot busier than uber, so in my case I guess it works out. Sometimes I don't even go online on uber since its dead for me.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

I stick to lyft more often anyway as pay and rides are longer. I dont mind driving 10 mins for passengers as they usually are going far in my market and they tend to tip since theyre away from main areas. The longest ride i got was 20 mins to them and then ot was a 45 min ride to the airport from their house plus theh tipped


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Non-starter for me. Rules are clear, as soon as you go off line by selecting "Last Ride" you are DQ'ed. Which means you are picking up pax without knowing their rating, often the 3 and low 4 rated paxs that other drivers have passed on.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

My first thought when seeing the info release regarding this new scam to chip away at Uber's market share "way to make more money" was "LOL, no."


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I did one today. I was lucky that they all fell into the power zones. Three rides one line two regular. All were minimum fares. So 6.80x 3 + $10. So made $30 in 30 minutes. Which is actually how much we need to make to clear $25 an hr.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

I think it depends on if Lyft is busy in your area. I don’t see how the math behind it would make it “streak” during busy times or in busy areas, but guess we will see as people start complaining or complimenting it.

I would think it’s to keep you on Lyft and off other platforms too, but also for increasing rider base in areas that riders cancel a lot due to competition being quicker or to gain market share. Driver must start the trips at a certain time then complete X amount of trips for the streak, so basically you are stuck if pings are 10+ minutes apart. How is that be helpful to making money though? We will see how long this will last, but sounds like Lyft is struggling to keep drivers after all the changes to the Diver Power Bonus and they are trying anything to see what happens.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

ReyesMX6 said:


> ....We will see how long this will last, but sounds like Lyft is struggling to keep drivers after all the changes to the Diver Power Bonus and they are trying anything to see what happens.


This is so true, and really shows very graphically who is in control of prices in almost all markets, and it isn't Lyft. In my market they are offering guarantees for x number of rides, but if you do the math either they paying nothing, because you will hit their guarantee number anyway for the number of rides they require, or I guess you could specialize in short rides, and maybe make a few extra dollars.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

It's totally about keeping you off the Uber platform. Same with the "do 6 rides between 12:00 and 4:00 on 10/22 make a $30 bonus" scam I mean offer.

What I don't like about the streak is in my market I could be waiting awhile between rides. They just offered me $16 to do 4 rides in a row from 4:30-6:30.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

So LOL, Uber is now doing streak quests on top of regular quests.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

This actually worked out for me tonight - I live in a slower area outside of PHX - am Lyft only and I am only doing this as extra - so I don't go hunting for surge or peak or anything - rides I would have accepted anyhow - tonight's was 12 bucks for 3 rides - first two were decent - and since the 3rd one was automatically worth 15.00 (min+bonus) I was fine with taking even a crap ride. Turned out to be 15 for fare - 2 for tip - plus the bonus! 

All in all after gas was a decent night. Like all of the Lyft promos I wont chase it - but if I get to point where my last ride anyway is worth 15 min - I ll hang out and wait for another one.

While I can see the point of you busier folks that do both platforms - keeping you off UBER - but I think where we are at they are also trying to keep drivers ONLINE longer - because I stayed on an extra 20 minutes tonight because I knew that last ride would be worthwhile.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I am up to six streak offers today alone, and I have never seen so little PT on a Friday with snow. Coincidence, I think not.

I actually tried to work one, as there was little PT to be had. Forgot to turn "Last Ride" off before closing a ride, and DQ'ed myself on a $25 streak. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

It's a nice sentiment, but no. I go about my day as if streak bonuses don't even exist. I can't trust that Lyft won't send me a 15 minute away base ride as a stacked ping, so I go offline after I start any Lyft ride.

But to give credit where credit is due, Lyft has been setting some gorgeous power zones lately. Keep it up =)


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Since the streak bonus started the power zones have dropped by 30% in my market.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

as long as we, the drivers keep driving for pennies, they never going to give us nickles.


----------

